# Homemade Dyson dust collector



## qashifmasud (May 21, 2012)

After blowing up the motor on my previous dust extractor and burning out the motor on my Dyson, something had to be done. 

In my workshop l already have a chip extractor. Not the most powerful but still does the job. On this chip extractor l made a cyclone using a bin. It works ok but for sanding and general workshop cleaning, it doesn't help at all.

Being the type of person who is always trying to take things apart; the Dyson we have at home, (fortunately for me) the clips on the bin broke. I searched on the internet if anyone had used the cyclone technology as a cyclone dust extractor in their workshops, as l guessed, no one had tried. There are many of you out there that have made homemade cyclones and done a good job. BUT all take some time to make and making the cone shape is quite difficult . Cyclone on the market are very expensive and most of us woodworker just don't have that spare cash to buy one. 

I thought l would give it a go and try to use the cyclone from the Dyson. View the video clip to see how l got on, suggestions and criticism are welcome. I do have another cyclone project in mind and will work on that very soon. 

As for now, this works like a treat. I use it for general workshop cleaning, mitre station and for the sanding. 

www.qashifmasud.co.uk


----------

